# Field Parole Officer A/B hiring



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Scores were released this week for the Field Parole Officer and Transitional Parole Officer exams. I took the Field exam and did well on it. I don’t want to say my exact score because there weren’t all that many people taking it but it was in the upper 90s. However, I am not a Veteran and it appears that Parole has absolute preference for Veterans, like the Police and Fire tests.
Does anyone know if Parole ever reaches non-Vets on the list? Or is it like Transit where they will never reach a non-Vet, even with 100? And lastly, any idea about the hiring process if I do get a shot at it? Parole really looks like a pretty good gig that’s not too well known.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm told they never reach non-vets unless there is a special list (language). A guy from my PD went there a few years ago and said it is absolutely the best job you could ever have.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Ok yeah that pretty much figured. Thanks for the info. I’m just an Irish dude from Hyde Park so I am probably SOL. Yeah my coworker at my current job (campus PD) is retired from the courts and told me about the job. Sounds like an awesome opportunity. Reason number #4849942594 that I wish I enlisted out of HS


----------



## rickandbonniepeterson (Feb 20, 2015)

02136colonel said:


> Ok yeah that pretty much figured. Thanks for the info. I'm just an Irish dude from Hyde Park so I am probably SOL. Yeah my coworker at my current job (campus PD) is retired from the courts and told me about the job. Sounds like an awesome opportunity. Reason number #4849942594 that I wish I enlisted out of HS


Someday someone will explain to me how one can be sufficiently disabled to repeatedly flunk the military physical but not sufficiently disabled to get ADA preference for public sector hiring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

rickandbonniepeterson said:


> Someday someone will explain to me how one can be sufficiently disabled to repeatedly flunk the military physical but not sufficiently disabled to get ADA preference for public sector hiring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you served ?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

The 'Disabled Veteran" civil service super preference can be pretty sketchy in some cases. The guy that was first in fitness in my academy class was a disabled veteran. Even he couldn't believe that he was considered disabled but he told me once that if the system was going to consider him disabled that he would be stupid not to claim the preference.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Edmizer1 said:


> The 'Disabled Veteran" civil service super preference can be pretty sketchy in some cases. The guy that was first in fitness in my academy class was a disabled veteran. Even he couldn't believe that he was considered disabled but he told me once that if the system was going to consider him disabled that he would be stupid not to claim the preference.


Having a disability rating isn't always a physical thing, sometimes it's mental issues or internal problems.


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

02136colonel said:


> Scores were released this week for the Field Parole Officer and Transitional Parole Officer exams. I took the Field exam and did well on it. I don't want to say my exact score because there weren't all that many people taking it but it was in the upper 90s. However, I am not a Veteran and it appears that Parole has absolute preference for Veterans, like the Police and Fire tests.
> Does anyone know if Parole ever reaches non-Vets on the list? Or is it like Transit where they will never reach a non-Vet, even with 100? And lastly, any idea about the hiring process if I do get a shot at it? Parole really looks like a pretty good gig that's not too well known.


The majority of people hired in the last round were non vets. Even transit reached very far down into the non vets last month. The perception that vet status is required to get on a dept in mass is overblown. There was recently a civil service case that showed that BPD academies over the last 10 years were only filled with about 20% vets, and the last academy prior to that case only had 3 vets.
Unfortunately the field parole job hires alot of people with previous experience (police, transitional parole, etc). Your biggest competition won't be vets, it will be the people already working in that field/dept. They also already hired alot at the beginning of the year. But that's also a department I could see being expanded by the baker administration to reduce prison costs. Good luck!


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

JimBrown said:


> The majority of people hired in the last round were non vets. Even transit reached very far down into the non vets last month. The perception that vet status is required to get on a dept in mass is overblown. There was recently a civil service case that showed that BPD academies over the last 10 years were only filled with about 20% vets, and the last academy prior to that case only had 3 vets.
> Unfortunately the field parole job hires alot of people with previous experience (police, transitional parole, etc). Your biggest competition won't be vets, it will be the people already working in that field/dept. They also already hired alot at the beginning of the year. But that's also a department I could see being expanded by the baker administration to reduce prison costs. Good luck!


Thank you so much for such a detailed response! I knew BPD had a lot of non-Vets, but I thought that Transit hadn't hired a non-Vet in many years. I'm honestly very surprised that they reached the civilian list at all. Field Parole does look like a promotion from Transitional Parole, but it doesn't look like there's an internal promotion process between the two jobs, it seems like Transitional POs need to take the Field test and get hired through the CS process, though as you alluded to, there might be some preference for people with Department experience. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## GC617 (Jul 10, 2018)

Any updates?


----------

